
Retirees without savings are moving in with their millenial children - tekdude
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/02/business/Parents-retirement-moving-in-millennials.html
======
pasttense01
"Since then, she has lived off her slim retirement savings (she liquidated
most of her 401(k) to pay Mr. Regis’s college tuition in 2002) and whatever
part-time cleaning jobs she could find."

A 78 year old woman should be getting Social Security too.

Living in New York City is expensive; an alternative is to move to a cheaper
housing area.

